# Mk1 & Mk2 SOWO 2011 roll call!!!!!!!!



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Last year was my first time there and i was very pleased to see alot of mk1 and mk2s, reaaaally clean cars that put most of us to shame. Coming from the northeast its a treat to see the southern cars... :laugh:

Post if your going, from where and what do you plan on driving. 


Ill start: 

83 rabbit gti or 90 jetta coupe ( not sure which one yett ) 
Rolling down from NJ


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

niiice!!


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

A2jettafreak said:


> niiice!!


thanks...:beer:


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Woot! Cant wait! 82 Diesel Jetta...








She didnt make it last year but this year even if i have to tow the damn thing we will be there! 
Hopefully with smaller tires too! lol


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> Woot! Cant wait! 82 Diesel Jetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i met you last year.. we talkd about how we didnt have our mk1 at the helendorf.

maybe our convo this yr will be at mk1 meet hahah.


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

I wanna say god willing.... from Ohio. I will be covering the event this year so I haven't quite decided on bring her or not. Hopefully on some new wheels, in which i haven't found yet.


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

bring it!!!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

JDMillhouse said:


> bring it!!!


ttt trying to convince some people from mk2 forums to
come..


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> lol i met you last year.. we talkd about how we didnt have our mk1 at the helendorf.
> 
> maybe our convo this yr will be at mk1 meet hahah.


I might have been drinking too much so my memories are a little fuzzy from last year but yeah, Last year the day before the cruise she threw a ROD... :banghead: Now im finishing with a couple of Electrical issues and Fuel tunning for the show, also i will try at least have her primed, if not painted before may.  Just remind me when i see you there! lol


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Btw Millhouse, I love the color on the Gti!


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> Btw Millhouse, I love the color on the Gti!


thanks man...although it looks completely different in the sunlight.... sweet ewings! i have been looking for a set but all the ones ive seen are skinny (width)...and im sure the lips are not that easy to come by...


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

Count me in for a sophomore visit. This time the coupe has upgraded to some Happich pop-out rears with modified Aircooled bug latches. Can't wait for SoWo, by far the best VW event I've been to.


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

JDMillhouse said:


> God willing... from GA



Killer


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

moneytrap said:


> Killer


:beer: definitely will be checking out the coupe! :thumbup:


----------



## LilHearst (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be there once again repping the old school classics.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

niiice!! keep em coming..


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

JDMillhouse said:


> God willing... from GA


sh!t...What a hike...`:snowcool:


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll be there again. But this time it will be with a different mk2 than last year. Cant wait to roll it out!


----------



## steady dubbin' (Nov 8, 2010)

im coming in my 82....


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

JDMillhouse said:


> God willing... from GA


I'll be looking forward to seeing this at Import Alliance hopefully. I can't make it to SOWO


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

DjBij099 said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing this at Import Alliance hopefully. I can't make it to SOWO


Atlanta IA or the Nashville one?


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

JDMillhouse said:


> Atlanta IA or the Nashville one?


Probably the one in Nashville. I went last year and it was awesome.


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

I will be heading there from Louisiana. 2nd year attending, first year with my Mk1 ! ! 

So im super pumped to say the least. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

^ sweeeeet! :thumbup:


----------



## bmwadkt (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks! will look the same except for new wheels as soon as they get out of the shop!


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## deluxemike (Jan 31, 2002)

We will be coming up from Ft. Myers florida

in My 82 4Door


----------



## HOLDFAST101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Moneytrap, you had one of the best jettas at sowo last year, I can't wait to see the improvements.


----------



## moneytrap (Aug 21, 2003)

HOLDFAST101 said:


> Moneytrap, you had one of the best jettas at sowo last year, I can't wait to see the improvements.


Thanks man, though the improvements will be relatively minor. I had richer plans for the coupe this year but wound up throwing some large stacks of cash into renovating my basement over the winter. Hopefully I'll be able to get in a few cosmetic improvements but I'm not pressed. She has a timeless look so I'm not in a hurry. Though if the girlfriend will be as gracious as last year I'll have more cookies and brownies to influence all the voters.


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll be there in either this:



















or this:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

^^^I like the polish parts in there.:thumbup:


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

Road Boss said:


> ^^^I like the polish parts in there.:thumbup:


I put so much time into it polishing EVERY piece of aluminum in the bay by hand. I think I put about 25 hours just into the intake alone. Thanks for the love.

Here is the finished valve cover, head, and intake at about 1/2 way finished.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

hey is that a 2.0 bottom.. 1.8 jh? looks sweet...


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

Jh/ABA
2h trans
2.5" straight pipe to muffler
294* cam
Head decked .102
Static cr: 13.1:1
All lightened pulleys 
130 wet shot of nitrous

I drove it 400 miles open header to Sowo 2 years ago. Such a terrible decision but such a good one too


----------



## Rebelvw (Jul 12, 2010)

*MK2*

I should be coming downto SOWO in My MKII GTI...heaven help me...she's ready to roll:

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n564/Rebelvw/SDC11754.jpg

I'm crossing my fingers, been a loooonng winter project finally finished, and just in time, Thank God!


----------



## Rebelvw (Jul 12, 2010)

Woops lets try that again!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

niiiceee!!!


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*this big piece of ****e will be there*

(not my pic)


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

'84 GTI


----------



## Rebelvw (Jul 12, 2010)

*(irishpride)*

Love those Ronal turbos or if they aren't correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be there for my first year =)

Brandon - Cumming, GA - white '84 GTI w/16v

The car currently has squares, Mk2 Recaro front seats, 16v PL engine swap, 4-to-1 race headers, possibly Cabby 14" wheels (I've seen them on other Mk1's but I'm not sure of their origin though; they're a bit battered but they'll soon be sanded and painted at least), no bumpers, and looks as if it's LIFTED with the stock shocks and springs (which are thoroughly blown out). I should have all the suspension work done and have it brought down to earth before the show though =P It's certainly not much to look at yet, but I can't wait to see some NICE, complete Mk1's in person.

(Picture is as-is the day I bought it)









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

Rebelvw said:


> Love those Ronal turbos or if they aren't correct me if I'm wrong.


 if you're talkng to me my wheels are BB arrows (Bachman Bro. Turbos), and thanks !!!:heart:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Planning to be there...


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

deathhare. said:


> Planning to be there...


 :thumbup: 

I wont be bringing mine due to lack of cargo room, the wagon is much more 15 hour, 4 passenger drive friendly 

respect for the old school :beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

my rabbit might not make it.. so my daily hooptie mk2 will..  

prob will have different wheels n rolld fenders by then hopefully. down to the wire!!!



















Coolwater!!!!!!!


----------



## mikcuz (Sep 25, 2005)

I should be there with fellow Madspeeders. Cant wait.


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be there in my gti.


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

mikcuz said:


> I should be there with fellow Madspeeders. Cant wait.


game over :thumbup:


----------



## mikcuz (Sep 25, 2005)

Haha. Thanks bro. I just had shoulder and bicep tendon surgery though so I have to have my buddy finish up a few things before we split. Clutch, weld pedal custer, bay clean, tune up, brakes, cv boot, rear beam camber shim/toe shim, etc. And then I'm gonna have to throw a little system in before the trip. All older boston with that awesome 5 channel, older, us amp. Can't wait to finish it up. Its nice when people notice it cuz honestly, I don't get too many comments on it


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

PoppaCW said:


> game over :thumbup:


tim right.. car is tight!! makes my beater coupe look
like a piece of garbage lol.

car looks right..


coldwater..tapwater..icewater..


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

Man, same issue here A2jettafreak, my Mk1 Jetta took a crap on me again so i might be taking this with me... My 88 GLI. It was very neglected, got her 1 month ago.


----------



## lENrOk1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Can't decide on if I'm taking the mk2 or s4...


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

lENrOk1 said:


> Can't decide on if I'm taking the mk2 or s4...


Lenny you know the mk2 of coarse!!!!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

JDMillhouse said:


> God willing... from GA


man I hope you bring it. your car is absolutely beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

demonmk2 said:


> man I hope you bring it. your car is absolutely beautiful:thumbup:


see you there...thanks :beer:


----------



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

Ill be there with my girl Betsy... from da ATL :laugh:


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

or


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

Josh, as long as you show up, it doesnt matter what your driving. Cant wait to make the trip again!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Coming from Asheville, NC in a 81 Scirocco S


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

All you mk1 guys need to head over to hte mk1 get together page and check in there. Also, grab a t-shirt while in there...deadline is tonight! -Hugo


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

see you guys in about 3 weeks. :wave:


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

irishpride said:


> see you guys in about 3 weeks. :wave:


Cant wait to see the rabbit again, and you too Tony! I love the way it looks now. Nice and subtle changes.


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

See ya there boys (and girls)


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

My husband and I will be there. First trip to SoWo. Can't wait to be making our first show trip in our Mk1. '84 Jetta TD.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

GaTeIg said:


> All you mk1 guys need to head over to hte mk1 get together page and check in there. Also, grab a t-shirt while in there...deadline is tonight! -Hugo


i always misd out on this t shirt :-/ sucks once again wont be there in mk1 but instead mk2 coupe.


----------



## lENrOk1 (Feb 20, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> Lenny you know the mk2 of coarse!!!!


I decided on taking the mk2! it fits sowo better than the s4.


----------



## canes03 (Oct 31, 2009)

havnt firgured the pic thing out yet...

was driving one of my current vw's but found a caddy so i flying up to buy it and drive it to sowo now.. be there thurs evening....


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i cant wait to see some of these cars in person and take some pics...jdmillhouse...that car is handsome man


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

First USA drive and show for my new Golf 2... Just got the radiator fan working yesterday, and did a coolant flush at the same time. Lots more work to get done in the next few days so I can hopefully drive it locally for a few days before the long drive south :laugh:










The red one:


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

i want one...:wave:


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

PoppaCW said:


> i cant wait to see some of these cars in person and take some pics...jdmillhouse...that car is handsome man


thanks :beer:


----------



## volkslogan23 (May 19, 2008)

*I will be there*

I will be there, hopefully with my 88 Gti. This will be my fourth year, can't wait.


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

I should be there in the rabbit!! im really excited for this! :beer:


----------



## ev-mk2 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be there with this


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

I will be there in this one.


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

I dig that Jetta. :thumbup:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

last minute preps.. in action


----------



## lENrOk1 (Feb 20, 2004)

A2jettafreak said:


> last minute preps.. in action


Nice! See you there son.


----------



## duvall2g (Sep 8, 2009)

Still wet sanding before polish but should be on the GLI by Friday! My fingers will need a break and a cold :beer: after this


----------



## canes03 (Oct 31, 2009)

duvall2g said:


> Still wet sanding before polish but should be on the GLI by Friday! My fingers will need a break and a cold :beer: after this


I feel you bud. I think I fractured my thumb workin on my lips. :beer:


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

sold my mkii, but will be looking to buy another one at sowo, lmk if anyone has anything for sale...


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks for bringng the mk1 and mk2s i was very happy with all the ones i saw.. i tried to approach alot of you just bs and chit chat.. goood times!! 

mine:


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

A2jettafreak said:


> thanks for bringng the mk1 and mk2s i was very happy with all the ones i saw.. i tried to approach alot of you just bs and chit chat.. goood times!!
> 
> mine:


Way up on the hillside! Worth the walk for sure.

Mine and Fatman's down in the main area


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

nicely done.









lennys golf! 









clean ass 85!!! car n driver car of the yr.









paint was awesome










oh yeah!!! a few that i took.


----------



## thrttlebkhtrod (Oct 2, 2005)

JDMillhouse said:


> sold my mkii, but will be looking to buy another one at sowo, lmk if anyone has anything for sale...


no wonder why i couldnt find you....


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

thrttlebkhtrod said:


> no wonder why i couldnt find you....



yeh man i was there...saw your car....its S!k dude!


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

anyone have pictures of my Black gli on ronal ls's???


----------



## thrttlebkhtrod (Oct 2, 2005)

JDMillhouse said:


> yeh man i was there...saw your car....its S!k dude!


thanks, was i sitting there? you should of introduced yourself


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

thrttlebkhtrod said:


> thanks, was i sitting there? you should of introduced yourself


nah didnt see anyone just the car.....


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

clean ass 85!!! car n driver car of the yr.









:thumbup: thank you sir, og daily and it's a a/c and sunroof delete car too


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

i was there with my mk2! i was the girl in the polar silver jetta with the roof rack. it was nice meeting some of you guys


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

:thumbup: niiiiice i like to see that there are still og paint A2's still rolling about. this one has some good patina starting too and to know it belongs to a chick makes it even better


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

e10rice said:


> :thumbup: niiiiice i like to see that there are still og paint A2's still rolling about. this one has some good patina starting too and to know it belongs to a chick makes it even better


yoo i was soooo into your gti.. i must have stared at it for like 1 hr.. hahahah i used to own 2 85's and an 85 gli same mars red color.. 

everything was OEM and cleaan.. just wat i like to see. 

great job!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

jhouse81 said:


> i was there with my mk2! i was the girl in the polar silver jetta with the roof rack. it was nice meeting some of you guys



Damn i swore i seen the car but not you.. and i was chillin with all NY and NJ peeps.. who were you with???


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

e10rice said:


> :thumbup: niiiiice i like to see that there are still og paint A2's still rolling about. this one has some good patina starting too and to know it belongs to a chick makes it even better


call it what you want.. i call it rust. no need to sugar coat it 


A2 i thinkkk i met you when i was with muller. i could be wrong though. i met so many people i can't even remember hah


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

I was there in this




_MG_6443 by mulberryVR6, on Flickr


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

A2 was staying at the same hotel as meeee, you probly met him then [too?]. i believe 16vgti2 was also holding it down in the long spot at the days inn


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah I held down that long spot lol


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

A2jettafreak said:


> yoo i was soooo into your gti.. i must have stared at it for like 1 hr.. hahahah i used to own 2 85's and an 85 gli same mars red color..
> 
> everything was OEM and cleaan.. just wat i like to see.
> 
> great job!


 thanks bro, I found it on craigslist last year right before sowo some guy had just got it from the original owner and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't run and his son a (subaru mechanic) had been messing about under the hood and was clearly not familiar with A2's or vw's in general, the timming was 180 out, plug wires re wired to compinsate and etc. so i asked him for the key i just wanted to see if it would spin over and that the engine wasn't locked up. so hooked up a jump box and she fired right up. he says to me what did you do? the car hasn't ran since I've had it, and i looked him right in the face and just said it was just ment to be mine i guess. while it ran like a bag of a$$ holes i knew i could rescue it plus once i saw how og it was i knew i had to do what ever it took to take ownership of the car so i took out the $1000 cash we had talked about on the phone and he says well you said something about maybe a trade and that ment making one of the toughest decessions yet, trade off my beloved super reliable e30 325e coupe for a non drivable car. but i knew the oppertunitity of finding another clean og 85 gti with rare for the south non a/c and sunroof option wouldn't happen. atleast not for what i had money wise in the e30 anyways i had well driven my moneys worth out of her and i had just picked up the benz so i had a good daily to drive while i tinkered on the GTI. so it was bye, bye E30 hello GTI 8v. plus in my line of work i come across e30's all the time. well i could go on with the story but i guess i should just save it for a build thread.opcorn: by the way *NICE COUPE* :thumbup::thumbup: are those pepper pots or ats's? i do miss my 87 alpine white coupe all the time. (RIP):facepalm: stupid ford exploder


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

jhouse81 said:


> call it what you want.. i call it rust. no need to sugar coat it


:laugh: since when is a little rust a crime my type III has a softball size hole below one of the headlights but thats it, the rest is *solid*. i think it gives your car caracter plus it's only og once by the way dig the hitch too


----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)

16vgti2 said:


> I was there in this


those wheels were sweet, epsilons/southern ways?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah, epsilons


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

16vgti2 said:


> Yeah, epsilons


pineapples old wheels.. and yeah omni glh pepperpots only made in 2 yrs 83 and 84 getting hard to find in any condition.


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

thats what i thought they were. i see them pop up on craigs list from time to time always wonder'ed how they would look on an A2


----------



## 99BlackA4 (Mar 2, 2009)

pic link for my car (not taken by me)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5753287442/


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

e10rice said:


> clean ass 85!!! car n driver car of the yr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was eyeing your car as well, awesome to see another clean mars red, I feel the color is often overlooked unless you're right next to a t-red car. (mine had the rack and bbs')
Yours is manual steering too, right? (we wouldve been twins if I still had my stock front! Cept the sunroof lol)


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes it's a non powersteering car too. lol thats funny i have both a mars red and tornado red GTI's
and yes i agree mars does get over looked alot it's just a classic color. I think i do remember seeing yours too. i just was on overload that day plus i had alot on my mind from earlier in the week. so i was a bit out of it on sat. if i did talk to you or any one else i appologize if iwas rude i just wasn't myself.

here is a side by side pic of the 12v and 8v








notice the i still do have the og bottle caps too


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha it's all good man, I hear ya - show weekends are always so freaking hectic. Plus It's hard to Keep your head on your shoulders when you're sober... Let alone drinking in the sun all day lol

Both your cars look killer man, I really like em.
And here's mine for reference









/shameless whoring lol


Who's ready for the next big show? I am!


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks, your's looks awesome too. i've been on the fence about changing to euro red strips and single round 7slat front. i like it alot on yours, i see a nose job and butt tuck in my 85's future


----------

